# Q-drive parts?



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

I have ordered a Lucas wheel bearing hub for my Astra h and eurocarparts have sent me a wheel bearing made by q-drive.

I have googled and searched online and can't find much about them. I have already gone through two cheap bearings both have had the abs sensor fail under a year and I don't want to use the q-drive part if it's a cheap part that is likely to fail within the year.

Has any one had any experience of this manufactor?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Any reason you can't go back to ECP and ask for the Lucas bearing you ordered?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

lucas bearings are cheap n nasty anyway

get something else


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Ecp terms and conditions state that if the part is not in stock they can subsistute for another make, I can return the item for a full refund just wanted to check first to see if they are any good or cheap  that will fail within the year.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

*** or skf if you want it to last


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope, q-drive is the cheap rubbish you fit to a car to get it through an mot and get rid of it.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheap part buddy. Send it back. We don't use euro car parts at work anymore. Get a good quality item from motor parts direct or GSF.


----------



## carlmu77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ecp always stock the cheapest s***e 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyjoeufb (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for your replies I have decide to send it back for a refund and buy a proper hub instead.


----------

